# JGoodies



## karahead (17. Okt 2005)

Hi hab hier einen Screenshot von dem jgoodies l&f.






Nun meine Frage. Wie bekomme ich so einen Balken mit nem Farbverlauf hin wie z.B. SEARCH oder OVERVIEW???

Irgendwie klappt's bei mir nicht so ganz.


----------



## AlArenal (17. Okt 2005)

Man erweitert ein JPanel, überschreibt paintComponent(Graphics g)  und benutzt zum Füllen des Panels mit einer Farbe die Klasse GradientPaint...

Du kannst aber auch einfach SimpleInternalFrame aus den Examples im Sourcecode der JGoodies Looks verwenden (steht unter BSD-Lizenz), denn darum handelt es sich dabei. Weitere Erweiterung ist eine integrierte Toolbar, auf die man halt Buttons oder sonstwas legen kann.


----------



## karahead (17. Okt 2005)

Gibt's da was vordefiniertes von jgoodies? Da ich ein bischen unter Zeitdruck stehe und nicht die Zeit habe mich lange mit GUI Sachen rumzuschlagen.

Danke


----------



## Roar (17. Okt 2005)

karahead hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt's da was vordefiniertes von jgoodies? Da ich ein bischen unter Zeitdruck stehe und nicht die Zeit habe mich lange mit GUI Sachen rumzuschlagen.
> 
> Danke



*ächz* in der halben stunde hättest du dir das auch selbst schrieben können.
außerdem hat AlArenal dir doch schon was fertiges vorgesetzt: SimpleInternalFrame in looks-1_2_2.zip\looks-1.2.2\src\examples\demo\com\jgoodies\uif_lite\panel


----------



## karahead (17. Okt 2005)

Oh ja sorry hab mich von dem internal in SimpleInternalFrame verwirren lassen. Da ich kein jinternalframe oder ähnliches brauche.

Danke


----------

